# Early Amythest Mrs.Allen's



## zanes_antiques (Jul 18, 2007)

Mrs. AA Allens World hair Restorer in Amythest.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 18, 2007)

is that one irradiated or original?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 18, 2007)

Spencer, it's completely original. Pictures cannot do it justice either.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2007)

They came is a multitude of colors.
 Has anyone ever seen a pontil marked hair restorer? I have seen the hair balsam pontil marked but not the restorer.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 18, 2007)

Does Hair Restorative count?

 Edit. the 96 Kovels has this.
 Hurd's Hair Restorer, Aqua, Applied Mouth, Pontil, 8 1/8 In.

 Oh, it's in your book too. Did I just miss something?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2007)

> Does Hair Restorative count?
> 
> Edit. the 96 Kovels has this.
> Hurd's Hair Restorer, Aqua, Applied Mouth, Pontil, 8 1/8 In.
> ...


 
 No, I was just referring to Mrs Allens bottles. 
 Is there a pontil marked version of the hair restorer?


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 18, 2007)

Sweet bottle Zane,are you looking to trade it?Those must have been popular here in Ohio because since moving here I have dug a good many broken ones but never an intact one.They are beautiful bottles,did you dig that one or find it at auction for a $1.50.[]You seem to always find the deals.Nice find,Doug


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 19, 2007)

I just happened across it. Not dug, not auction booty either. I'll have a story for you about it ASAP.


----------

